# Roberto Giordano Fashion Show In Punta Del Este 03.01.2010 x 18



## Q (4 Jan. 2010)

thx Marlen


----------



## Mandalorianer (5 Jan. 2010)

*Schöner rosa Pelz  * 

 *dir Q fürs posten*


----------



## DR_FIKA (5 Jan. 2010)

many thanks!
i pray for more of this event


----------



## koftus89 (25 Sep. 2012)

vielen dank.


----------



## mbomaster (28 Sep. 2012)

sehr sehr schön


----------



## Maus68 (30 Sep. 2012)

:thx: bitte mehr davon.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

